# Read-out head for IGaging set Up



## joebiplane (Mar 1, 2018)

I installed an i gaging DRO 2 axis system on my Grizz  0619 Mil  ( SX 3 )  but the need to replace batteries when I use it is a PITA  is there a compatible 2 axis read out that uses 120 V for power  I don't use the Mill very often  and the batteries run down in a month or so


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 1, 2018)

I hate when batteries go dead, especially when you aren't using them. That's why I like to use dial calipers, etc . Sorry cant answer your question myself, but wanted to put my 2 cents in about batteries.   : )


----------



## middle.road (Mar 2, 2018)

Check over here https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/effective-battery-alternative-for-igaging-dros.24746/
There are some other links in the thread but they are currently non-functioning.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 2, 2018)

All batteries are not equal.  I have observed that the no-name button cells (e.g. LR44) and CR20xx type lithium batteries don't have the same capacity as the name brand batteries have.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 3, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> All batteries are not equal.  I have observed that the no-name button cells (e.g. LR44) and CR20xx type lithium batteries don't have the same capacity as the name brand batteries have.


Isn't that the truth? I attempted to 'recharge' my stack of 2032's in a junker desktop computer. Hasn't quite worked out yet.
I guess that if the cell gets too low the circuit on the mobo can't charge 'em.


----------

